# barn questions



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

okay so 2 years ago we moved to our house with my QH, we fenced in about an acre for him and then got another horse (traded him in, then got two more. gave one back, the otehr passed away, my moms horse coliced (still have my QH) got another horse, then another for my mom(we have three horses now)) and now we have a little over an acre and a half fenced off for winter and so they don't tear up the new stuff on the other 3. we have a pole barn 56 by 64 feet, we will have 4 stalls on the far 56 foot side plus a tack/feed/storage placeand the rest will be a nice little arena to ride/let them out on cold days. we have a big door for our tractor to get in and out plus the door that will let them in an dout plus a small walk through door to get in and out of the barn for us.

i was wondering where to put old/used bedding? we are planing to make a loft above the stalls ( how hight should that be? from the stalls?) for hay and extra things. would a dirt floor be okay for the winter? we are running out of time to get sand. i wont be ridding hard.

what types of medical supplies should we get? vet wrap, gaze, wound care? what type of barn supplies? horse supplies?

anything extra?

P.S. i have 3 boys one 13 year old QH, Retired. one 4 year old paint, in training. one 3 year old paint, getting miles on.

Thank you so much.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

#1- First aid kit stuff: Mercury or Digital Thermometer,Anitseptic Wound Cleaner 
(i recommend Betadine- just be careful as pure Betadine can sting a little), Scissors, Self Sticking Bandage (I recommend VetWrap), Antiseptic Cream or Ointment (I *LOVE* Wonder Dust, it keeps away flies and prevents infection), Epsom salts (for drawing out infection, when mixed with water of course), Gauze, Cotton Balls Sponge or Cloth (for cleaning wounds and applying wound stuff, if you use a sponge or cloth make sure you have two, one for cleaning wounds other for applying wound stuff), Notebook (for recording any emergencies that happen, your horses normal temperature, respiration, etc, and your vet's number), small first aid horse book, Hoof pick, Banamine, Bute (Phenylbutazone).
#2- A ceiling should be 12 feet for a horse. PLEASE dont store hay in a loft. There is so much risk of fire, and since you are building a barn, and have the choice, just make a smaller building at least 50 ft away from the barn. 
#3- I recommend having a separate manure pile for bedding, to speed up composting time for manure, and create a better compost. I would recommend 4 piles. 1 you currently add manure to, 1 currently composting, and 1 almost/all the way composted, and 1 for bedding.
#4- I assume you are meaning dirt floor for stalls- not arena right? If it is the outdoor arena, you will most likely not end up riding most of winter due to mud. Dirt in the stall is high maintenance. Make sure you add LOADS of extra bedding to help prevent mud in stall. Rather than adding sand to stalls, I would get mats. Way better for the horse, cheaper in the long run. Or if you dont get mats, get some of the road base rock (the big chunky stuff) and make sure it gets REALLY into the soil, and add bedding over that. Please dont use sand - it can get ingrained in a horse's hoof, and cause lameness... And it takes a LONG time to get rid of to. 
Please feel free to message me if you have ANY questions  Oh, and welcome to the board!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh wait- did you mean raining? I thought you said riding, but you mean raining right?!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

No my arena i indoor its like 50 by 54 just somethin to ride in during the winter and rainy days we have no time/money to get sand righ now. Stalls will have mats in them an bedding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

